# 1st attempt at stacking, don't laugh



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

We obviously need some practice. But what do you think of her conformation so far?


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd add a couple more, in case it helps. lol

She's only 6 mos.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Dont know much about proper stacking, but i absolutely adore her collar! Shes such a beautiful girl!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i only showed my dog once when he was 11 weeks old. he took second place. i'm so proud. a 12 yr. old girl (human) and her puppy took 1st. place. now did my dog take 2nd. place or did he loose since there was only the 2 dogs in the ring??? your dog is beautifull. she looks just like my boy except for the girl face. the markings seem the same. pm me and let me know where you got her. i'm guessing she's an import. i don't know much about stacking and conformation. we were in 1 show and that was it. i know i have a nice looking dog because Shepherd enthusiast, breeders and judges are always complimenting my boy. your dog is hot. good luck with her, she's going to go far in the Shepherd world.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is gorgeous


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad i'm guessing she's an import.


Her full name is: Bella vom Haus Windmill
Her Dam is: Fanta vom Danischen Hof, and Sire is: Zico vom Merlin



I'm trying to hook up with the Treasure Coast German Shepherd Dog Club here in central FL, but it's hard for me to get to their meetings because they are so far from where I live. But I'm trying. I'd like to start going to some shows, but so far, there aren't any scheduled in my area. I want to begin by observing, and then go from there.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay. I guess I'll keep practicing to get better pics for you to see.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Bellababy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedad i'm guessing she's an import.
> ...


Hey there







I moved up to Jacksonville from Ft. Pierce..the Treasure Coast. Have you tried Melbourne? I think they also have one and I believe it may be closer to you.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

actually your stacking isn't bad for your first time. you'll get better with practice.

it's hard to give you a real "critique" on Bella but here is what I can tell you- great pigment, love her coloring, ears set look good. once you get a better "stacked" pic of her the more experienced people will be able to tell you more.

She is gorgeous by the way.


----------

